# Uh Oh, Account Disabled



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I was looking through a subreddit, and read that there is a lack of drivers in KC for Uber and Lyft. I turned on my rider app and noticed that there were, indeed, few drivers available now.

I then turned on my driver app to see if there was any demand. There were a few small pockets of $1 - $2.25 surges not far from me. But the metro was certainly NOT lit up like a Christmas tree. I went online to see what demand there was with absolutely no intention of taking any fares.

Three pings right away. All 10+ miles away. I laughed. I declined. I got logged off. I logged back on. Three more pings. All in the 5-15 mile away range. Kept laughing. Let some time out, declined others. Kept getting logged off. Kept logging back on. Rinse and repeat. Rinse and repeat. Rinse and repeat.

A pattern began to emerge. I would get the same pings from the same locations from the same person (based on rating) that I had already declined. Why does Uber do that? If I have declined the ride once, I have said I don't want it. Why do they keep sending that same damn ride my way? I don't want it. Ever. And there were several times when I declined the second ping, got the nastygram about being logged off if I don't accept the next ping, JUST TO GET THE SAME DAMN PING AGAIN THAT I JUST DECLINED!

Rinse and repeat. Probably did that for 20 straight minutes. 16 minutes away? Laughed and declined. 17.4 miles away? Laughed and declined. 1.2 miles away? Swore and declined. 4.67 rating? NFW and declined. I was having a ball.

Uber got even. App on phone now says Something went wrong, please try again. Webpage says my account is temporarily disabled.

Oooooooh. I got put in a timeout.

Farging Iceholes.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

NGOwner said:


> I was looking through a subreddit, and read that there is a lack of drivers in KC for Uber and Lyft. I turned on my rider app and noticed that there were, indeed, few drivers available now.
> 
> I then turned on my driver app to see if there was any demand. There were a few small pockets of $1 - $2.25 surges not far from me. But the metro was certainly NOT lit up like a Christmas tree. I went online to see what demand there was with absolutely no intention of taking any fares.
> 
> ...


What you did is really actually funny!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NGOwner said:


> Farging Iceholes.


who got the last laugh¿


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Me. I can go back online.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

NGOwner said:


> Farging Iceholes.
> 
> [NG]Owner


Isn't that a movie reference to the film, "Johnny Dangerously"??? I saw a YouTube clip of old classic movies!

I think the exact line of the mafia guy in the comedy was "farging icehole corksuckers" or something like that.

Just found the clip:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I just want to comment on ratings .
Now i used to do a lot of airport trips . All the indian people all have very bad ratings 4.5 and so on.
These people are some of the nicest people i used to drive . I never had a issue . They also tip the best 15 or 20 .
Do not always go by ratings . Now in the ghetto yes watch out ! But again i had passed on pax with high ratings . One person looked like he was sleeping in the dumpster for a week drive off .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> who got the last laugh¿


The driver, clearly.



kingcorey321 said:


> I just want to comment on ratings .
> Now i used to do a lot of airport trips . All the indian people all have very bad ratings 4.5 and so on.
> These people are some of the nicest people i used to drive . I never had a issue . They also tip the best 15 or 20 .
> Do not always go by ratings . Now in the ghetto yes watch out ! But again i had passed on pax with high ratings . One person looked like he was sleeping in the dumpster for a week drive off .


goober drivers in India are notorious down raters.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Isn't that a movie reference to the film, "Johnny Dangerously"??? I saw a YouTube clip of old classic movies!


Of course it is. Such a stupid movie with some real good talent. Michael Keaton (Batman). Marilu Henner (Taxi). Peter Boyle (Everybody Loves Raymond). Ray Walston (Fast Times at Ridgemont High; My Favorite Martian). Alan Hale (Skipper on Gilligan's Island). Dom DeLouise, Joe Piscapo, Danny DeVito, Dick Butkis (and you're from Chicago @Young Kim, you better know who Dick Butkus is).

And a farging great way to get expletives past the icehole censors!

[NG]Owner


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I have stopped talking any trips with a pickup more that 10 minutes away. With the huge demand for short trips concentrated in the downtown/university area of my city, there is just no reason to drive 10-20 minutes away for a pickup, particularly at night when we have been having small surges and $1/$2 promotion per trip. Those short pickup, 2-3 minute rides are paying $6-$7; why would I leave the area for a distant 8-10 minute ride that is out of the surge/promo area? This is a real problem for the riders who need those rides as well, drivers don't want to leave downtown. The university area is a cash cow, and fun to work, I'll stick with it while the students are here. Come summer break, I'll adjust.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> The driver, clearly.


if a laugh it never heard, did it really happen¿ :whistling:


----------

